# I want a Mook Jong!



## be_like_water (Aug 26, 2010)

I am looking to buy a mook jong and I was wondering if anybody has any advice. Where to buy, what to look for... etc. I am in the UK so I have been looking at Pagoda Imports, but they seem to be quite slow (about 3 months!). So any advice will be much appreciated...
Thanks


----------



## matsu (Aug 26, 2010)

you could try patrick at crouching tiger in southend essex, i know they supply,
and he is a great guy.
matsu


----------



## bully (Aug 27, 2010)

Cameron Charles, http://www.ttwdc.co.uk/ made mine and shipped it to Jersey. Stunning piece of kit and didnt take long.

He is a really nice guy and sent me pics as he was making it.

My mate has a David Steel dummy, he doesnt build them anymore but was considered a good builder. My dummy makes it look cheap. 

The craftsmanship is outstanding, it has feeling even though it is a corner dummy and it can still go on a frame if I ever get room!!

Can't recommend him enough.


----------



## dosk3n (Aug 27, 2010)

One of our other students has one from Pagoda and theyre good. How much you willing to pay as we have someone that makes them to order.


----------



## Tensei85 (Aug 29, 2010)

I think one thing to note for Muk Jong shopping is not how much time for shipping haha I know u can't wait to get your hands on your brand new Muk Jong but remember quality is definitely important.

So if it takes longer is not much of a dilemma compared to if its good quality, I've always heard good things about Pagoda. 

I had mine imported from China, previous to that picked up one from Wing Lam which suprisingly has held up to extensive practice. 

So remember keep quality in mind, especially if you want it to hold up & last the years. 
Be sure & take pics, haha a new muk jong to a Wing Chun practitioner is equivalant to a 16 year olds new car!


----------



## be_like_water (Aug 30, 2010)

Tensei85,

 I think your right. I'll wait it out. Judging by pictures and reputation I think i will go with pagoda and just hope santa passes early.
 Thanks for your help


----------



## pmosiun1 (Aug 31, 2010)

be_like_water said:


> I am looking to buy a mook jong and I was wondering if anybody has any advice. Where to buy, what to look for... etc. I am in the UK so I have been looking at Pagoda Imports, but they seem to be quite slow (about 3 months!). So any advice will be much appreciated...
> Thanks



How about a heavy bag?


----------



## WC_lun (Sep 1, 2010)

pmosiun1 said:


> How about a heavy bag?


 

They aren't used for the same purpose.  That's like asking why not use a rake instead of a bicycle.


----------



## Yoshin9 (Oct 29, 2010)

WC_lun said:


> They aren't used for the same purpose. That's like asking why not use a rake instead of a bicycle.


 
You attach the rake to the bicycle and you have a poor man's tractor lol. Poor man tractors are very Chinese.

Does anyone have experience making do with one of those Mook Jong devices meant to be attached to a heavy bag? Was thinking I could attach/detach one to a tree as I live in an apartment.


----------



## be_like_water (Nov 6, 2010)

So i ordered one from pagoda back in august. Still waiting.... just a warning, if u do order from them you just have to be prepared to wait.... and then wait some more...


----------



## bully (Nov 8, 2010)

Check if they are actually making it still. If not then maybe cancel and go with Cameron, you will not be disapointed.


----------

